# Cruze Eco front spring compression before bottoming out



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The Cruze weight distribution is between 65/35 and 60/60 depending on what options you have. I believe the Eco trim is closer to 65/35. The front springs will feel a bit softer. In addition, the springs are 10mm lower than other cruzes. 

I've gone over some pretty big dips getting into my work parking lot and haven't bottomed out this car's suspension yet. Can you take a video?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you for mentioning the weight distribution. To me the car has always felt a little "nose" heavy when going over bumps. Maybe it was a one time fluke that the bottoming out happened. After all I had only owned the car maybe 2 weeks at that time and maybe it was a fluke pothole I didnt see on the highway. I havent bottomed out since and I had it checked out at my local dealership and told the car was fine. As for the video I'm not quite sure how to accomplish that as it seems that technology and I travel in two different directions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Thank you for mentioning the weight distribution. To me the car has always felt a little "nose" heavy when going over bumps. Maybe it was a one time fluke that the bottoming out happened. After all I had only owned the car maybe 2 weeks at that time and maybe it was a fluke pothole I didnt see on the highway. I havent bottomed out since and I had it checked out at my local dealership and told the car was fine. As for the video I'm not quite sure how to accomplish that as it seems that technology and I travel in two different directions.


Don't worry about it then. If it just happened once, I wouldn't worry about it. But yeah, it is front heavy like most FWD cars are. My 95 Regal is even worse; its a 70-30 front to rear weight distribution. Talk about nose heavy!

Congrats on the purchase by the way, and welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Don't worry about it then. If it just happened once, I wouldn't worry about it. But yeah, it is front heavy like most FWD cars are. My 95 Regal is even worse; its a 70-30 front to rear weight distribution. Talk about nose heavy!
> 
> Congrats on the purchase by the way, and welcome to CruzeTalk!


Maybe I was just being over sensitive because I just bought it. Anyway thank you very much for the welcome!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Maybe I was just being over sensitive because I just bought it. Anyway thank you very much for the welcome!


Yeah, I've been pretty over sensitive about a few things with my Cruze. I have a great ear and feel for any subtle difference in the way the car feels or sounds, and sometimes that gets the better of me, lol. 

You're welcome. 

Check out the two links in my signature if you have some time.


----------

